# MacBook Air - MacBookAir2,1 Get the most out of you mac

## jenkler

PLEASE KEEP this thread to ONLY MacBook2,1 Air stuff only - If you dont have this new macbook there are a lot of info out there but i have never seen a get the shit to work only macbook air thread before and thats why i write this 

Version: MacBookAir2,1 (mid 2009)

Hi all gentoo users!

NOTE! i dont want to overclock, i need to underclock to fix the fan noice some kind of way

I have a little question about my macbook air. At the moment i have installed a linux only (gentoo) macbook. But i have some trouble with fan noice and a hot computer :-(

What i know and want to share:

* nvclock does not work in lowlevel mode, but if you run it in x when option "coolbits" "1" is enabled it works like a sharm

* Cpu frequenzy scaler also work when enabled in the kernel

Even that this works and i can see a big difference in temp the fans still is to loud.

GPU is now 59 C and system 56 in idle mode

Question:

* Is there a fan controll utility for linux just like smcfancontroll for mac OS x?

* Can i change the memclock speed?

* Or is there something else i can try?

EDIT Added later (good t know stuff)

--| Reduce boot time of linux on a macbook

If you decide to replace your OS X installation with a linux variant you'll

notice that bootup pauses for 30 seconds while EFI looks for a HFS partition

to boot. You can fix this by blessing the disk/partition that contains lilo.

Boot from your OS X dvd, open terminal and enter the following:

bless -device /dev/disk0 -setBoot -legacy

and if lilo is installed on a partition

bless -device /dev/disk0s1 -setBoot -legacy

where /dev/disk0 is the partition/disk where lilo is installed (do -diskutil

list to find out correct partition), '-verbose' is optional.

This makes Macbook EFI firmware boot your Linux installation in legacy mode

without the long delay.

--| Reset EFI / open firmware password

- On a macbook air you need to go to a mac service center because the ram is on the motherbord

- But on a standard macbook 13" this is possible

After removing / adding more RAM than before, Turn on the computer and immediately reset PRAM by holding the Command-Option-P-R key combination. Press the keys until you've heard two successive startup sounds.

Open Firmware / EFI  password protection should be now disabled. Shut down the computer and return it to its original RAM configuration.

--| Reset the System Management Controller (SMC)

The System Management Controller is an integrated circuit (computer chip) that

is on the logic board of the computer. As the name implies, it is responsible

for power management of the computer. It controls backlighting, hard disk spin

down, sleep and wake, some charging aspects, trackpad control, and some

input/output as it relates to the computer sleeping.

1. If the computer is on, turn it off

2. Connect the power adapter to a working power source

3. On the built-in keyboard, press (left) Shift-Control-Option along with the power button once.

4. Wait 5 seconds and press the power button to start the computer.

You should only perform an SMC reset when the MacBook Air or

MacBook Pro (17-inch, Early 2009) has been properly shutdown. This

prevents issues from occurring to the file system.

Url: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411

--| Resetting NVRAM and PRAM

Reset the parameter random access memory (PRAM) and nonvolatile RAM (NVRAM)

1. Shut down the computer and find Command, Option, P, and R,

   You will need to hold these keys down simultaneously in step 4.

2. Turn on the computer

3. Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys. You must press this

   key combination before the gray screen appears.

4. Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear

   the startup sound for the second time.

5. Release the keys.

Contents of PRAM

Some Macintosh computers may not have all the settings described below

 * Status of AppleTalk

 * Serial Port Configuration and Port definition

 * Alarm clock setting

 * Application font

 * Serial printer location

 * Autokey rate

 * Autokey delay

 * Speaker volume

 * Attention (beep) sound

 * Double-click time

 * Caret blink time (insertion point rate)

 * Mouse scaling (mouse speed)

 * Startup disk

 * Menu blink count

 * Monitor depth

 * 32-bit addressing

 * Virtual memory

 * RAM disk

 * Disk cache

Url: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379

----------

## Rexilion

Hi there,

Look at laptop_mode and friends in your kernel configuration. What it basically does is that it saves changes into memory and writes them all in a burst instead of continuously doing small writes. This allows you to powerdown your disk when idle (hdparm -S)

Plus, you might be able to use hdparm to set the disk in Advanced Power Management mode. You can use hdparm for a lot more things.

Furthermore, if your computer is a SMP system (more than one CPU core) install irqbalance. It balances the load so that whenever the laptop is idle, it will put all cpu's but one in a lower power mode.

About the fancontrol, the hwmon chip in your computer might allow you to set that yourself.

Install powertop and look which programs/drivers uses a lot of power. That way you might be able see what causes the fans to spin up.

About the GPU, did you check the nvidia manual for this? It might contain more options to decrease the load  :Smile:  .

----------

## jenkler

Thanks for the reply Rexilion  :Smile:  I checked the things you wrote

* laptop_mode -  This macbook has a SSD disk so in this case this laptop_mode stuff is useless, but for people with standard disk here is the link http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/

* irqbalance - This is cool stuff but this tool/daemon is mostly for dual sockets not single sockets with multi cores, and again here is the link http://irqbalance.org/index.php

* fancontrol - Yes hwmon for smc is supported and i have enabled it in the kernel but the problem is that i cant find any good tools to make nice stuff like smcfancontroll in mac

Here i relly need some tips, if someone knows :D

* powertop - this i need to look more into ;-)

There must be someone out there that have bought a macbook air 2,1 (the new version with 128 GB SSD and upgraded cpu ) and using the best dist (gentoo) on it.

As i understand its relly hard or impossible to change mem clock due to that the graphic card is build in

Now some nice sharing:

* if you have issues that the macbook will reboot a couple of times when trying to load the kernel (mostly its works on the second try)

- Append noapic, i use lilo so in my case append="noapic", this works great 

I welcome any good info on how to make the best of the newest macbook air. This FAN stuff is driving me cracy ;-|

----------

## Rexilion

You are right about the others, however I think that laptop_mode might *indeed* be usefull to you:

http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/

 *Quote:*   

> I have a solid-state disk (SSD) in my machine. Should I enable any of the disk-related parts of laptop-mode-tools, or are they irrelevant?
> 
> They may be relevant, because (a) laptop mode will reduce the number of writes, which improves the lifetime of an SSD, and (b) laptop mode makes writes bursty, which enables power saving mechanisms like ALPM to kick in. However, your mileage may vary depending on the specific hardware involved. For some hardware you will get no gain at all, for some the gain may be substantial.

 

Furthermore, I cannot help you but suggest to use the alternative nouveau driver. It does not have any power management at all, but might just use less power by itself...

 Good luck!

----------

## xavier10

Hello,

I am trying to install the same computer as you, and I am running into the same kind of issues (I also have other issues standing, including in particular: 1. random failures of boot, at very early stages, despite noapic command; 2. xorg configuration).

Right now, idle temperature is 53C, and the fan never seems to stop...

Have you met some success at cooling down the machine ? If yes, how so ?

----------

## jenkler

 *xavier10 wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to install the same computer as you, and I am running into the same kind of issues (I also have other issues standing, including in particular: 1. random failures of boot, at very early stages, despite noapic command; 2. xorg configuration).
> 
> Right now, idle temperature is 53C, and the fan never seems to stop...
> ...

 

Hi, thanks for keeping the thread alive. Sorry at the moment i had a lot todo so i have not tested anymore 

the first thing i want to test is the laptop_mode thing

As i wrote GPU is now 59 C and system 56 in idle mode so you have a better system heat then me, what is your GPU heat? Check it with nvclock -i (post the output)

* Strange i only got the "random failures" when trying to load the kernel and not having the noapic was the issue.

I have not tried this but read about it acpi=noirq and pnpacpi=off, that maybe will help but maybe the acpi stuff will fail if you have this. Try and post result here  :Very Happy: 

* the xorg config is easy use nvidia-xconfig the rest will xorg detect  :Very Happy:  You only need the device section nothing else (Don't forget to add the coolbits option)

When i get some more free time i will look into this issue  :Very Happy:  please post here if you find something useful

----------

## xavier10

Hi,

Sorry for the delay to reply; I am actually very busy too these days, and this is not going to improve.

I do not have the machine in front of me right now, but I tried nvclock a moment ago, and it did not work: it failed with a message saying the video card was not supported by nvclock. Even when I added the "-f" option, I did not get the temp (though, it reported some accurate info like amount of shared memory, but not interesting wathsoever).

I got xorg working, using hal and a very minimal xorg.conf.

The solution I followed was explained in the bottom of the first page of the thread below, which is devoted to a recent Macbook Pro unibody:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-750017-highlight-macbook+pro.html

(this link is not about the MBA per se, but I think it is relevant, there are common points between the MBP and the MBA, such as the 9400M ---by the way, I may get a MBP unibody soon, so I will be experimenting on both the MBA and the MBP, and I hope to understand things better that way).

I am actually quite impressed by the temperature on the CPU: down to 50C, according to /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/[...]/temperature. The battery life seems to be awful though: I unplugged it and checked the data in /proc/acpi/battery, and it seems to give a battery life just shy of two hours. Not decent at all.

In the other hand, I have not made much progress regarding to reliability. I have the noapic option, but none of those you mention; I will experiment next time I get a chance to work on it. I will also experiment with a vanilla kernel (I started with tuxonice, since I am planning to install the hibernate scripts soon).

I have not looked yet at the network support, and I think this should be one of the next things on my list, with reliability.

I hope I will have more to report soon (though I may not get a chance to make real progress by the end of april).

----------

## jenkler

 *xavier10 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the delay to reply; I am actually very busy too these days, and this is not going to improve.
> 
> I do not have the machine in front of me right now, but I tried nvclock a moment ago, and it did not work: it failed with a message saying the video card was not supported by nvclock. Even when I added the "-f" option, I did not get the temp (though, it reported some accurate info like amount of shared memory, but not interesting wathsoever).
> ...

 

Yeah the lack of time is a big issue  :Sad: , as for nvclock -i. It only works when you run it in a X terminal and have the coolbits option set and i use the latest version (CVS) in portage (forgot to mention that)

Maybe i have some time this weekend. All progress is good anyway :S

Do you use msdos partitions or efi model? with elilo? as i understand it i need a efi boot partition. Question is if its that easy to just boot a gentoo live minimal cd and use parted to fix the table and then just use elilo (Need EFI support in kernel) It is crappy that we need a fat for the efi boot part. maybe its cleaner in mbr mode 

btw i use the latest stable vanilla kernel in portage

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## xavier10

Ok I am back to this.

This computer is behaving really funny. From time to time, when I boot Linux, it will freeze very soon in the boot sequence (right after the sequence of kernel messages at the begining of the boot, before the messages about the partitions mounting, daemons starting, etc) with a black screen, and emits lound "bip bip bip" sounds.

Tonight, i did play a little bit with kernel options, and while rebooting many times to see what would fix it, I discovered that the bip bip bip crash occurs whenever I boot Linux right after a MacOSX session. Then I shut down the computer again, and the next boot is fine (unless I boot OSX in between of course). Not sure what causes this. No kernel option (noapic, acpi=off) seems to get this to go away. I am using lilo btw.

Regarding to network, did you get the wireless or the usb dongle to work ? I see there is a USB over ethernet submenu in the Linux kernel, which should do it as far as Ethernet goes, but I am not sure which one to try out (I cannot do the test, since I do not have an Ethernet connection right now, only wifi).

Anyway, I look forward to making more progress on this now...

----------

## xavier10

I found on pages devoted to Ubuntu install that we should use the asix module to get ethernet over usb to work, but no success so far (modules loaded: usbnet and asix). Will try again later.

----------

## jenkler

I have it working with net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38. i used the ethernet dongle to install the system so that works.

Use append = "acpi=noirq pnpacpi=off" in lilo, this seams to be the best way so far. more hints?

I have some strange hangups with the mac. whole system just dies. dont know what it is  :Sad:  no logs or anything

Need some input on this please  :Very Happy:  can it be "acpi=noirq pnpacpi=off" option?

This is the kernel I am using linux-2.6.36-tuxonice-r3 somebody else that reconice this?

----------

## jenkler

Does nobody have the same issue as i have?

relly?

----------

## Rexilion

I see that you are using the broadcom sta driver, these days there is a N-PHY implementation inside the 'native' b43 driver. Perhaps if you use the newest available firmware combined with this driver, the lookup's might 'go away'.

----------

## jenkler

Rexilion why do you think its the sta drivers that makes the hangups?

I have the 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)

and i dont think its supported yet by b43 driver but i will test it :D

EDIT: I can now verify that the B43 driver does not work for BCM4328

----------

## jenkler

It seams that 

acpi=noirq and pnpacpi=off

is fu*ing up the computer  :Sad:  I removed it and now the battery status works again in kde and no hang this far.

Do not use it. I use the workaround boot  -> OSX login screen -> reboot -> Gentoo

This works most of the times

Someone out there that have a better solution please reply

is tuxonice the best sources? 2.6.36

Over and out

EDIT: Still no hang. So its safe to say that "acpi=noirq and pnpacpi=off" is not a good way to go  :Sad: 

----------

## jenkler

Is there a way to get direct boot to work without the reboot issue? I still use the "boot into macos first" workaround

----------

## wers

Guys, im interesting in buying latest macbook air, then use gentoo. I got a question: will it work and could i use all the hardware?

 Alex.

----------

## dmitryilyin

Why on Earth would you install Linux on Mac hardware?!

Install MacOS X Lion, it's mostly like Linux, but much better.

It you need Linux use VirtualBox.

If you want linux laptop buy Lenovo or Dell, they are cheaper and much easier to use with Linux.

----------

## jospalau

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> Is there a way to get direct boot to work without the reboot issue? I still use the "boot into macos first" workaround

 

Could you fix the reboot issue? Two years and I haven't found a fix for this problem

----------

## jenkler

Nope sorry, the only thing i know is that 

acpi=noirq and pnpacpi=off makes the air freeze in the OS after a while. So that is a crappy solution

The only thing that works 100% is boot into mac os x, to the login screen and then reboot into linux

----------

## jospalau

For what I have been trying, there is no way (at least in my MacBook) of booting linux by using the bootcamp bios emulation. Too many problems, sometimes it hangs other reboot, other beeps and sometimes USB port gets stuck having to reset the SMC.

I have used printk, it hangs in arch/x86/pci/init.c when it calls to pci_arch_init - pci_direct_probe 

Here: 

outb(0x01, 0xCFB); 

I think it has to do with the PCI initialization. 

However, it boots pretty well if you boot it from Grub2 compiled as an EFI application:

```

$ bzr branch http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub

$ cd grub && ./autogen.sh && ./configure && make

$ ./grub-mkimage -d ./grub-core -o grub.efi -O x86_64-efi -p /efi/grub ata part_gpt part_msdos fat ntfs ntfscomp ext2 iso9660 udf hfsplus fshelp reboot normal chain linux xnu xnu_uuid ls search search_fs_file search_fs_uuid search_label help loopback cat tar boot configfile cpio echo lvm loadbios efi_gop multiboot multiboot2 relocator

```

It is mandatory to have a grub.cfg file in /efi/grub, for example:

set timeout=5

set default=5

set fallback=0

menuentry "Linux" {

        root=(hd0,4)

        set debug=fb

        insmod efi_uga

        fakebios

        linux /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-debug root=/dev/sda4 ro video=efifb reboot=pci splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo

        initrd /boot/my-initramfs.cpio.gz

}

You have to copy grub.efi and all the modules (grub-core/*.mod) in the Mac OS X partition in /efi/grub. rEFIt will detect grub.efi and it will show it in the menu.

With fakebios boots pretty good emulating the BIOS. One problem is that sometimes it beeps when it shuts down, but passing reboot=pci to the kernel is the solution.

And the other problem is that you won't have DMI information so dmidecode won't work. As pommed uses DMI information it won't either work. It is funny because if you boot with Bootcamp emulation and you boot again with grub.efi you will have DMI information.

The solution is to use a 64 bits kernel, I have crosscompiled using crossdev a 64 bits kernel in my 32 bits instalation.  It seems that as the bootloader is a 64 bits bootloader it needs a 64 bits kernel in order to boot EFI in native mode:

http://www.mail-archive.com/grub-devel@gnu.org/msg10707.html

If you boot from grub.efi with a 64 bits kernel, it will boot in EFI native mode regardless of the fakebios parameter working everything. I also tried the nouveau driver using KMS, in this case instead of passing video=efifb to the kernel I pass nouveau.modeset=1 and I have to compile the kernel withouth CONFIG_FB_EFI

----------

## grant123

My wife would like me to install Gentoo on her Macbook Air but it sounds a lot trickier than a normal laptop install.  The trickiness also seems to vary by hardware version.  Her Macbook Air is the one without the backlit keyboard which was released right before the latest one which has a backlit keyboard.  Is there a version number for that one?

Can anyone tell me what the end result is after installing Gentoo on one of these?  jenkler and others say the system must be booted into OSX and then rebooted into Gentoo, but jospalau seems to have found a way to boot straight into Gentoo?  Assuming that works, are there any deficiencies/annoyances/etc involved with Gentoo on a Macbook Air?

----------

## kami22

Hi,

i am trying to boot my Macbook air with refit and the Gentoo with grub. This works fine but i have got 2 problems:

1. My menu.lst from Grub looks like this:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39.1 root=/dev/sda4 vga=792 consoletty1 xlayout=nvidia reboot=pci

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

And i always get the error: That it can find the video mode. After this the boot crash. If i remove the vga= option everything works fine but the resolution is very bad so how can i add the framebuffer right. I compiled the kernel option nvidia framebuffer?

2. My next problem is the Xorg.conf.

I can't startx and get this error:

```

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3vit x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.39-gentoo-r3vit #1 SMP Wed Aug 31 16:16:19 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 consoletty1 xlayout=nvidia reboot=pci

Build Date: 13 September 2011  03:28:53PM

Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 16 11:15:32 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit returned 11 for "Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad"

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) bcm5974 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit returned 11 for "bcm5974"

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Zeile 63: exec: xterm: Nicht gefunden.

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Zeile 61: xterm: Kommando nicht gefunden.

xinit: connection to X server lost

```

So how can i fix this. My xorg.conf looks like this:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 270.41.19  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-07.nvidia.com)  Mon May 16 23:52:12 PDT 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

Identifier "synaptics-all"

Driver "synaptics"

Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

Maybe someone can help me.

Thanks a lot.

Cu kami

----------

## jospalau

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me what the end result is after installing Gentoo on one of these?  jenkler and others say the system must be booted into OSX and then rebooted into Gentoo, but jospalau seems to have found a way to boot straight into Gentoo?  Assuming that works, are there any deficiencies/annoyances/etc involved with Gentoo on a Macbook Air?

 

You install Gentoo the same way as you would install it in other box, resize your Mac OS X partition with diskutil in Mac OS X, and create a partition in the free space, then boot into a livecd to install Gentoo and use fdisk in order to change the type of the partition although I think parted supports GPT partitioning.

When you are done of installing stage3 and configuring your system, do not install Grub in /dev/sda cause you will break the GPT partition table, you have two choices:

- Install Grub in the partition in which you installed Gentoo, rEFIt will automatically find Grub installed in the partition and it will show a menu option. rEFIt will boot by using Mac BIOS emulation. In my case too many problems as reboots, freezes and beeps.

- Download and compile Grub2 as an EFI application, you copy grub.efi as a result in the Mac OS X partition in /efi/grub. rEFIt will detect grub.efi and it will also show a menu option. You can set up your configuration in /efi/grub/grub.cfg to launch your linux kernel from there.

So once you boot from grub.efi there is no problem at all, grub has a parametere to fake the BIOS as Mac, you can use it or you can use it EFI native boot but in this case you need to have a 64 bits kernel if your Mac has a 64 bits bootloader (ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | awk -F'"' '/firmware-abi/{print $4}')

So far everything is working as it shouldLast edited by jospalau on Sat Sep 17, 2011 12:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jospalau

 *kami22 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> i am trying to boot my Macbook air with refit and the Gentoo with grub. This works fine but i have got 2 problems:
> 
> 1. My menu.lst from Grub looks like this:
> ...

 

I am using framebuffer but not nvidia framebuffer and I didn't tried with Grub1. Make sure you compile kernel with CONFIG_FB_EFI=y and pass video=efifb to the kernel.

Regarding Xorg problem try to set up nvidia as your OpenGL implementation:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816115.html

```

(ssh) -= jpalau@jpalau-laptop --> ~ =- $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

(ssh) -= jpalau@jpalau-laptop --> ~ =- $ sudo opengl set 1

```

----------

## grant123

Thanks jospalau.  I want to do away with OSX forever and install only Gentoo.  Should installation and operation be the same as any other install this way?  In other words, do the exceptions you listed above only apply if you want to keep OSX?

----------

## jospalau

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> Thanks jospalau. I want to do away with OSX forever and install only Gentoo.  Should installation and operation be the same as any other install this way?  In other words, do the exceptions you listed above only apply if you want to keep OSX?

 

Hi grant123, you can install only Gentoo. If you want to start from scratch, you boot from Gentoo livecd and create a new gpt label with parted. It will create an FAT32 EFI partition, then, you can create as many partitions as you need and install Gentoo like always.

When you are done, mount the FAT 32 EFI partition and copy grub compiled as an EFI application to it. 

Then you boot from the DVD installation of Mac OS X and bless the partition. Having mount the FAT32 EFI partition in /efi you execute:

```
$ sudo bless --mount /efi --file /efi/efi/grub/grub.efi --setBoot
```

Problem is that when Mac OS X boot, it will be a 30 seconds delay, but it will show grub after that. I don't know how to overcome this problem, I think the bootloader looks for at least an HFS+ partition, so you can create a little HFS+ partition after the FAT 32 EFI partition and copy grub2 to it.

On the other hand, if instead to install Grub as an EFI application you decide to install it in the partition of Linux and boot with BIOS emulation, you can bless the partition like this:

```
$ bless --device /dev/disk0s2 --setBoot --legacy
```

I think this way, the 30 seconds delay is gone, but you will boot with BIOS emulation and in my case too many problems to deal with.

So, exceptions are the same, don't forget having a Ghost.

----------

## omri1976

HI kind of an old thread but i have the exact same model and cant get  sound to work, what kernel modules do you use for sound?

hope somebody hears me..

----------

## pilla

 *omri1976 wrote:*   

> HI kind of an old thread but i have the exact same model and cant get  sound to work, what kernel modules do you use for sound?
> 
> hope somebody hears me..

 

You can get information about it by running pciutils: 

```

lspciutils -v

```

----------

## omri1976

thanks for the reply pilla

output of lspci -vv is:

```

00:08.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Apple iMac 9,1

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at 93380000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

```

dmesg |grep sound :

```

[    8.040257] input: HDA NVidia Headphone Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/sound/card0/input9

```

i think there should be more in dmesg...

aplay -l gives:

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf:

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd-hda-intel model=mba21

```

i ha[/code]e tried selecting all intel-hda options in kernel config and still no sound, i am at a loss here any help will be greatly appriciated

----------

## omri1976

```

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.62

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Mon Nov  4 14:57:22 UTC 2013

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.2 NAME=Gentoo ID=gentoo PRETTY_NAME="Gentoo/Linux" HOME_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/" SUPPORT_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/support.xml" BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.gentoo.org/"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      Apple Inc.

Product Name:      MacBookAir2,1

Product Version:   1.0

Firmware Version:     MBA21.88Z.0075.B03.0811141325

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.10.7-gentoo-r1

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU L9400 @ 1.86GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     k3.10.7-gentoo-r1

Library version:    1.0.27.1

Utilities version:  1.0.27.2

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - Yes

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0x93380000 irq 17

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:08.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

00:08.0 0403: 10de:0ac0 (rev b1)

   Subsystem: 10de:cb79

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd_hda_intel: model=mba21

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   align_buffer_size : -1

   bdl_pos_adj : 32,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   jackpoll_ms : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   model : mba21,(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   power_save : 0

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

   snoop : Y

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC889A

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0885

Subsystem Id: 0x106b3500

Revision Id: 0x100103

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

State of AFG node 0x01:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

GPIO: io=2, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=1, dir=1, wake=0, sticky=0, data=1, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Device: name="ALC889A Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ALC889A Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x2c 0x2c]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x24

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x90 0x90]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x10, nsteps=0x2e, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x90 0x90]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100391: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Headphone Mic Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=6, ofs=0

  Control: name="Headphone Mic Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=6, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x1c 0x1c] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Headphone Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Headphone Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x03 0x03]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01014010: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01011011: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d* 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01016012: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Orange

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x2

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e* 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01012013: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Grey

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x3

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f* 0x26

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Speaker Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01a19820: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d* 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x02a19840: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x01813030: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000373c: IN OUT HP Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80 100

  Pin Default 0x02214050: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x5, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x99331160: [Fixed] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x6, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x00000100: [Jack] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x0, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400300: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01447170: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = RCA, Color = Yellow

    DefAssociation = 0x7, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400200: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x01c45180: [Jack] SPDIF In at Ext Rear

    Conn = RCA, Color = Red

    DefAssociation = 0x8, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=17

Node 0x21 [Volume Knob Widget] wcaps 0x600080: Mono

  Volume-Knob: delta=0, steps=32, direct=0, val=64

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 0

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x26 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  Connection: 2

     0x25 0x0b

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  5 Nov  4 01:22 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Nov  4 01:22 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Nov  4 01:26 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Nov  4 16:57 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Nov  4 01:22 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Nov  4 01:22 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 160 Nov  4 01:22 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Nov  4 01:22 pci-0000:00:08.0 -> ../controlC0

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!--------------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [NVidia]

Card hw:0 'NVidia'/'HDA NVidia at 0x93380000 irq 17'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC889A'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0885,106b3500,00100103'

  Controls      : 17

  Simple ctrls  : 8

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 28 [90%] [7.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 28 [90%] [7.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 3 [100%] [30.00dB]

  Front Right: 3 [100%] [30.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 64

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 46

  Front Left: Capture 44 [96%] [28.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 44 [96%] [28.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Auto-Mute Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Disabled' 'Enabled'

  Item0: 'Enabled'

!!Alsactl output

!!--------------

--startcollapse--

state.NVidia {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Volume'

      value.0 64

      value.1 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -6400

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 64

      value.1 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -6400

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 28

      value.1 28

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 31'

         dbmin -3450

         dbmax 1200

         dbvalue.0 750

         dbvalue.1 750

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Auto-Mute Mode'

      value Enabled

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 Disabled

         item.1 Enabled

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 44

      value.1 44

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 46'

         dbmin -1600

         dbmax 3000

         dbvalue.0 2800

         dbvalue.1 2800

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.10 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 3

      value.1 3

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 3'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 3000

         dbvalue.0 3000

         dbvalue.1 3000

      }

   }

   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value 64

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 64'

         dbmin -6400

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

      }

   }

   control.12 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.13 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Headphone Mic Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.14 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Speaker Phantom Jack'

      value true

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.15 {

      iface PCM

      name 'Playback Channel Map'

      value.0 3

      value.1 4

      comment {

         access read

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 36'

      }

   }

   control.16 {

      iface PCM

      name 'Capture Channel Map'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access read

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 36'

      }

   }

   control.17 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'PCM Playback Volume'

      value.0 255

      value.1 255

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 255'

         tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'

         dbmin -5100

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

wl

nvidia

applesmc

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec

snd_hwdep

snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc

snd_timer

snd

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!--------------

[    6.401878] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 17

[    6.402028] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    6.402180] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.402185] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

[    6.402290] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Disabling 64bit DMA

[    6.402405] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Clearing TCSEL

[    6.402511] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Setting Nvidia snoop: 1

[    6.406912] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: codec_mask = 0x1

[    6.407077] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Enable delay in RIRB handling

[    6.410024] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: codec #0 probed OK

[    6.878193] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-func for MacBookAir 2,1

[    6.878306] hda_codec: ALC889A: SKU not ready 0x400000f0

[    6.884039] autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x18/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

--

[    6.956980]   spk path: depth=3 :03:0d:18

[    6.957110] hda-codec: Enable shared I/O jack on NID 0x14

[    6.963030] loopback path: depth=2 :14:0b

--

[    7.017031] input path: depth=3 :14:22:09

[    7.017137] hda-codec: Enable HP auto-muting on NID 0x14

[    7.017241] hda-codec: reducing to a single ADC

[    7.023034] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-func for MacBookAir 2,1

[    7.023142] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-verbs for MacBookAir 2,1

[    7.050239] wl: module license 'Mixed/Proprietary' taints kernel.

--

[    7.174744] wlan0: Broadcom BCM4328 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 6.30.223.141 (r415941)

[    7.267097] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-func for MacBookAir 2,1

[    7.270039] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-func for MacBookAir 2,1

[    7.271134] input: HDA NVidia Headphone Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/sound/card0/input8

[    7.533484] applesmc: key=272 fan=1 temp=17 index=17 acc=1 lux=2 kbd=1

--

[   15.285716] systemd-logind[1714]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Sleep Button)

[   39.131923] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.131931] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.132159] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.132162] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.168082] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.168086] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.168464] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.168467] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.168664] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.168667] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.168857] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.168860] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.169141] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.169144] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.169518] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.169521] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.169716] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.169719] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.169909] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.169912] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.170202] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.170205] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.170579] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.170582] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.170778] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.170781] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.170973] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.170976] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.171261] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.171265] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.171638] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.171642] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.311412] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4500, format=0x4011

[   39.311422] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.319026] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.327059] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4500, format=0x4011

[   39.327067] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.327069] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.356656] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.356852] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.357140] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.357517] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.357891] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4500, format=0x4011

[   39.357899] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.365037] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4500, format=0x4011

[   39.365044] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.413053] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.413067] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.413507] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.413511] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.413529] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.413531] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.413969] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.413973] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.414427] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.414430] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.414987] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.414991] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.415688] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.415692] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.416156] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.416159] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.416592] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.416596] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.417180] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.417183] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.417865] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.417868] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.418331] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.418335] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.418769] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.418773] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.419349] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.419353] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.420055] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.420058] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.420501] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.420504] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.420939] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.420942] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.421536] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.421539] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.422241] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.422245] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.422665] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.422668] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.423078] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.423081] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.423486] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.423490] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.423900] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.423903] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.424319] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.424322] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.424710] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.424713] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.425152] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.425156] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.425568] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.425572] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.425967] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.425970] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.426378] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.426381] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.426786] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.426790] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.427222] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.427226] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.427619] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.427622] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.428029] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.428032] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.428442] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.428445] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.428854] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.428857] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.429286] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.429289] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.429678] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.429682] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.430106] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.430109] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.430521] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.430524] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.430915] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.430918] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.431324] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.431327] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.431733] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.431736] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.432168] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.432171] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.432564] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.432567] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.432955] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.432958] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.433406] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.433409] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.433820] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.433823] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.434238] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.434241] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.434630] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.434633] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.435061] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.435065] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.435477] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.435480] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.435920] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.435923] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.436382] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.436386] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.436941] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.436944] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.437665] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.437668] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.438129] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.438133] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.438567] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.438570] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.439145] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.439149] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.439829] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.439832] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.440295] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.440299] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.440732] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.440735] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.441331] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.441334] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.442039] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.442042] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.442486] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.442489] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.442922] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.442925] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.443501] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.443504] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.444208] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.444212] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.444653] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.444656] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.445128] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.445132] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.445689] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.445693] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.446395] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.446398] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.446841] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.446844] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.447297] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.447300] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.447856] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.447859] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.448561] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.448565] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.449037] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.449041] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.449479] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.449482] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.450058] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.450061] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.450742] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.450746] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.451207] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.451210] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.451645] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.451648] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.452232] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.452236] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.452916] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   39.452920] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   39.466977] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.467188] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.467454] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.467827] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.468229] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4500, format=0x4011

[   39.468238] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.468250] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x4500, format=0x4011

[   39.468256] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.468264] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.468282] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   39.470620] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[   39.470629] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.470632] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.470660] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[   39.470666] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.470669] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.479240] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[   39.479249] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   39.479262] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[   39.479268] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[   44.694165] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   44.694190] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[   44.694790] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   44.694810] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[   44.694833] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[   44.694835] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.142248] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.142261] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.142265] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.142306] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.142312] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.142315] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.169829] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.169836] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.169855] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.169858] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.171559] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.171568] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.171572] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.171619] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.171625] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.171627] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.172595] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.172599] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.172613] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.172615] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.174099] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.174108] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.174111] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.174140] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.174146] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.174148] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.177077] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.177080] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.177095] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.177097] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.177912] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.177920] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.177923] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.177952] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.177958] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.177961] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.182930] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.182934] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.182949] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.182952] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.184079] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.184088] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.184091] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.184119] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.184125] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.184128] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.189031] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.189037] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.189055] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  237.189057] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  237.189974] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.189984] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.189987] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.190036] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  237.190509] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  237.190513] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  238.445295] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  238.445302] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  238.445328] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  238.445330] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  238.446413] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  238.446423] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  238.446426] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  238.446473] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  238.446479] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  238.446482] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  251.420981] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  251.420994] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  251.421035] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  251.421336] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x7, stream=0x4, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  252.538423] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  252.538430] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  252.538446] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  252.538448] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  258.609247] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[  258.609260] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  258.614033] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  258.619079] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[  258.619088] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  258.619091] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  263.155116] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  263.155123] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  263.155148] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  263.155150] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  263.155954] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[  263.155964] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  263.155967] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  263.156023] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[  263.156029] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  263.156032] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x11

[  270.105861] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  270.105869] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  270.105893] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  270.105895] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  287.200027] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[  287.200061] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x7

[  689.044768] ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected(10 GPEs), transactions will use polling mode

--

[  762.839830] ehci-pci 0000:00:06.1: setting latency timer to 64

[  762.839966] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  762.839984] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Clearing TCSEL

[  762.839989] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Setting Nvidia snoop: 1

[  762.860062] usb usb3: usb resume

--

[  763.006080] usb 4-1.2: finish resume

[  764.003033] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_get_response timeout, polling the codec once: last cmd=0x020c0000

[  764.006132] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-func for MacBookAir 2,1

[  764.777051] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

--

[  786.128125] systemd-udevd[2404]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[  801.268339] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  801.268351] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  801.276031] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  801.284089] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[  801.284098] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  801.284101] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[  806.671935] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  806.671942] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[  806.671967] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[  806.671969] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[ 1397.373444] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[ 1397.373457] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 1397.373460] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 1397.373503] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[ 1397.373509] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 1397.373511] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 1458.582730] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[ 1458.582737] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[ 1458.582763] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[ 1458.582765] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[ 1621.609764] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

--

[ 1633.799775] ehci-pci 0000:00:06.1: setting latency timer to 64

[ 1633.799905] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 1633.799923] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Clearing TCSEL

[ 1633.799928] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: Setting Nvidia snoop: 1

[ 1633.820058] usb usb4: usb resume

--

[ 1633.967075] usb 4-1.2: finish resume

[ 1634.963031] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_get_response timeout, polling the codec once: last cmd=0x020c0000

[ 1634.966138] hda_codec: ALC889A: Apply fix-func for MacBookAir 2,1

[ 1635.737037] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

--

[ 1679.088133] systemd-udevd[2745]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[ 2732.705728] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[ 2732.705741] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 2732.713105] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 2732.721080] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[ 2732.721086] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 2732.721089] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 2738.430743] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[ 2738.430751] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[ 2738.430778] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x2

[ 2738.430780] hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x3

[ 3093.724291] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[ 3093.724303] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 3093.724306] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 3093.724349] hda-intel 0000:00:08.0: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x4011

[ 3093.724355] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x2, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

[ 3093.724358] hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x3, stream=0x8, channel=0, format=0x4011

```

----------

## jenkler

If you have sound problems, look at this!

Something is relly broken in the new kernels. New kernels will not work with sound!

Dont work

linux-3.4.43

linux-3.7.10

linux-3.7.1-tuxonice

Works but not with wifi

linux-3.0.76

Works

linux-3.2.44  <-- Iam using this

If anyone get this working with a new kernel, please tell me ;)

My kernel is compiled static and all codecs are selected under

 <*>   Intel HD Audio  --->

Best of luck to all  :Smile: 

----------

## omri1976

update:

since kernel 3.2.44 is no longer in repos i went for 3.2.48 with all modules under HD-audio selected and compiled in kernel sound works good speaker and headphones all work though i havent been able to get the mic to work i still dont know if its an internal mic or builtin isight mic in macbook air2,1.

for auto backlight dimming to work when disconnecting the ac power i had to add "Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"" to the Device section in xorg.conf

i installed pommed in order to make the keybpard backlight not start on by default but it seems to overrdie it somehow so i deleted pommed.

for wifi i am using broadcom-sta driver, it works good the only problem is that 802.11N router i can get connected getting ip and all but cant ping anything outside wlp3s0's own ip it gets connected at 130mbs but cant surf or abything, for now ive put my router in B/G mode. i anybody knows anything about this i would appreciate any info.

so thank you very much jenkler for taking the time to update the thread again after so long  :Smile:  hope that helps anyone..

----------

